# [Sat 1st Dec 2012] The Chocolate Museum Opening  -  Brixton (Brixton, London)



## BlackJamaican (Nov 16, 2012)

​We will be opening our gift and retail area in time for that special chocolate present! Come and find out just what we have to offer. Amazing chocolates, terrific truffles, information and knowledge about the process of chocolate production, the making of chocolate, the history of chocolate, the cooking the smelling heating and cooling of the different types, of chocolate......  And the best part...the tasting and enjoyment of chocolate!!​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2012)

Any chocolate sculptures?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 16, 2012)

I went to this a couple of years ago:
http://uk.cluizel.com/chocolatier/chocolatrium/14.html


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2012)

*Moved to the appropriate forum.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Any chocolate sculptures?


Hi Miss Minx, not only will you be able to learn about the history of chocolate we will also be helping you to make your own chocolate designs...so if you have a figure in mind then you should come and talk to the Chocolatier about such things on the opening day.

If you intend to come be a darling and click the attend button.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hi Miss Minx, not only will you be able to learn about the history of chocolate we will also be helping you to make your own chocolate designs...so if you have a figure in mind then you should come and talk to the Chocolatier about such things on the opening day.


 
Oh I don't have any in mind, just wanted to see if you had any to look at


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

editor said:


> *Moved to the appropriate forum.


 
I would of thought that chocolate would be appropriate for all and any forum...even a 'We kill and hate chocolate' forum.  Still thanks for your correction.  I have made a fool of myself many times already on this site so I'm trying to cut down on mistakes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> I would of thought that chocolate would be appropriate for all and any forum...even a 'We kill and hate chocolate' forum. Still thanks for your correction. I have made a fool of myself many times already on this site so I'm trying to cut down on mistakes.


 
Editor likes a neat filing cabinet


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> I would of thought that chocolate would be appropriate for all and any forum...even a 'We kill and hate chocolate' forum. Still thanks for your correction. I have made a fool of myself many times already on this site so I'm trying to cut down on mistakes.


Putting it in this forum means that it will get read by a much wider audience, it will get indexed by Google and it will also be tweeted on both the urban75 and BrixtonBuzz accounts.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Putting it in this forum means that it will get read by a much wider audience, it will get indexed by Google and it will also be tweeted on both the urban75 and BrixtonBuzz accounts.


 
I don't know what your talking about....I am not a technical person....but going by my natural instincts it seems to be a very very good thing you've done.  So once again you have helped me....I don't care what anyone says about you, Mr Editor but to me you're a great cool guy!!  One Love.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


----------



## Kate Gould (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi - can someone email or call me about this - would love to do story on it for SLP. Kate 020 8710 6478 kate.gould@slp.co.uk


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2012)

Kate Gould said:


> Hi - can someone email or call me about this - would love to do story on it for SLP. Kate 020 8710 6478 kate.gould@slp.co.uk


their contact details are on their website


----------



## BlackJamaican (Nov 21, 2012)

Kate Gould said:


> Hi - can someone email or call me about this - would love to do story on it for SLP. Kate 020 8710 6478 kate.gould@slp.co.uk


 
Hello Mrs Gould, an email has been sent to you with further details.....also Brixton Hatter is quite right, contact detail can be found on our website.


----------

